
CRIU 2.0 release - conductor
https://lists.openvz.org/pipermail/criu/2016-March/026045.html
======
aidenn0
For those who don't know what this is:

[http://criu.org](http://criu.org)

> Using this tool, you can freeze a running application (or part of it) and
> checkpoint it to a hard drive as a collection of files. You can then use the
> files to restore and run the application from the point it was frozen at.
> The distinctive feature of the CRIU project is that it is mainly implemented
> in user space.

------
zwischenzug
Changes:

[https://criu.org/Download/criu/2.0](https://criu.org/Download/criu/2.0)

